# New communication/soul styles of the instinctual variants.



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

_*SO:* _The social style of communication often involves an act that has the affect of something being channeled somehow, their corporal form is merely a conduit to which their bodies act. Of course the individual filters the message from the god above them and channels their words into a sort of evocation of the gods. The manifestations of this can be intellectual, spiritual, moral or whatever. What matters here is that they are trying to broadcast themselves to the world in their speaking. It is not the same as being extroverted however, but a social introvert can more easily mask their own subjectivity.

_*SO/SP:*_ A motherly/fatherly kind of way. It’s the kind of "grab the kid off the block and pull them by the hand" sort of deal. There is always a feeling that one is being watched over, whenever you speaking to them. Whether or not it's protective is individual. The promise of sacrifice is an important detail here, giving up your own organ to save another's life. It can also lead to a form of moralizing, a wave flagging spear that juts into your heart, cold, calculating malice. No animal hatred is found, the one that is least close to mankind at all. They strip out their skin, and replace it with machine. All for glory, justice, law of man.

_*SO/SX:*_ A spiraling pit that is both counterclockwise and not so. The sensation here would be, the need to press yourself against someone and overwhelm them in their own totality. It is like BEING godlike, instead of serving it. It is being the artist, in which one has a need to infect the world with their own sort of mental sickness. Counter to the Social/Self Presentational type in that one's libido is not discharged but orientated towards affecting others. A hammer strikes into your heart, and you kneel down before them. Two tribes warring together, and each single argument and counter argument is a war aimed merely at ceasing their foes mind, and pillaging all of the worthless filth inside of them and impregnating it with their own conceptions. The simplicity and complexity of power dynamics fills the mind of such a person.

*SX:* The sexuality of a person is broadcast in a multitude of ways. Obviously it would be compared to the colors of birds that they slap onto themselves and get attached to. They’re immensely sexual in both physical and abstract manifestations. Even an asexual sexual orientation can arouse the greatest level of interest in various subjects. This is not merely a hobby, but a complete melding ritual of the mind. It is where introversion and extroversion lies at its most fractured point. You always get the feeling that you are watching them having sex in some sort of manner, even if there is no physical sexuality in it.

*SX/SP:* It is best compared to the attachment of a workaholic. A complete devotion, a pagan alter to which one uses their own sweat and bones as the sacrificial gift of the god that one has complete and total divine sex with. Each day, one's soul is completely melded into the other half themselves, whatever that is at the moment. Always refering to “the me” in them. Rather selfish, but also selfless at the same time. There is always a give and a take, but the giving and taking happens at the same time. Narcissistic, and can be confused with social on some level. There is however no desire to leave a mark, but merely to draw in. Aesthetic about nearly everything, to which there is a sort of shade that they wear all the time. The colors of which might be in flux, fixed or cyclical.

*SX/SO:* The devil herself pulls them into a vortex that is clockwise, and it's counterpart. A suicide cult that throws themselves into the ocean from a cliff, their body chunks pierced and violated by the spear like rocks that grind their bodies into lumps of worthless mass to which the eagles eat. It’s a terrible fate of being pierced by gravity into the lungs. Fanatics, lunatics, heretics are what they are, counter-culture or even embodying culture itself. They skin themselves in a variety of tattoos, which broadcast themselves to the world. Each of which personifying the nature of themselves in such an archetype. Satanists could be compared to them, as they worship themselves and the devil as well. There is no concept of resources, merely souls to gather and corrupt.

*SP:* Series of mathematics calculate inside of their minds, a complex web that structures into a singular fine point. In essence there is always a hunger to them. Not with the aim to become one with their meal, but to simply devour it completely. The most enlightened human being, you can always sense a form of beyond animal complexity which is finely point to a singular goal, The Self, the highest being to which no man can compare. Desiring nothing more than to cast aside their baser instincts, they seek to become a spiritual monk. Reading scriptures in the dank pit that is where they dwell. Their view on the immediate reality of things is always that of an escape. However they are still prisoners of their own needs. The most pragmatic sort of individual, even the unity of spirit is something that can be calculated in some manifestation or the other.

*SP/SX:* This is the type of human being that is innately aware of the fact that they are an animal. Completely abandoning all sense of humanness, they scavenge the earth with archaic writings across their bodies. You can always feel the basic thinking style that cuts to the chase. A minimalist to the bone, they seek nothing more than to suckle everything inside of them, their teeth sinking into the flesh meat of things even without substance. They are completely out of bounds of the cyclist thinking of others, and their mind has the true “Law of Chaos” in them. They generally react in the moment without flinching. There is always a goal, but the goal is more of a symbol than a destination. They grasp at nothing more than this holy ideal that they seek as true, and they are devotedly religious in the pursuit of such a divine essence.

*SP/SO:* When one thinks of man, what do they see? Man is the animal that gets up in the morning and works until they are back into the homes they reside in. They might have family, friends and other people that watch over them and they watch them in return. This sort of man could be thought of it like that. However, like the overall religiousness of the self preservation instinct in the highest form. These types of people find that their work is with that of the world itself. They sacrifice themselves in order to save themselves from the mass of violent desires around them. A complete abandonment of anything outside of to build things, any sort of grand vision is direct to the collective self that is the world. They see humanity in themselves, and seeks to direct the world in their own vision.

*NOTES*

1. The intent and reasoning as to why I've written this is simply to add a different-ish take on the whole instinctual variant writing style deal. I think that this viewpoint of the instincts shall be more expansive, and abstract. It generally relies on a stricter judgement than the other instinctual variant writing style/human composure essays that might be flinging themselves around. Second of all, I do not necessarily attach it to any sort of religious or spiritual doctrine outside of my vaguely spiritual religion that is budding inside of my mind. I also simply just wanted to provide the world with something that is important to it. As I feel like my overall presence in the world is vampiristic in nature. I do not doubt that I can repay the debts of my indolence, gluttony and apathy. However I think that this small token of apology is the best I could really muster. I believe that, while this may be merely a flower to a lover who is far beyond the point of scorned. I think that it is rather important to apologize to someone as sincerely as I possibly can.

2. Any criticism, or simple aesthetic differences and arousal inside of the mind is gravely appreciated. Is my writing style too pretentious? I think I lessened that now, compared to the other things I wrote. I am still trying to find something that is "me" to it.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Do you yourself relate to any of these?



Sixty Nein said:


> _*SO/SX:*_ A spiraling pit that is both counterclockwise and not so. *The sensation here would be, the need to press yourself against someone and overwhelm them in their own totality.* It is like BEING godlike, instead of serving it.* It is being the artist, in which one has a need to infect the world with their own sort of mental sickness.* Counter to the Social/Self Presentational type in that one's libido is not discharged but orientated towards affecting others. A hammer strikes into your heart, and you kneel down before them. Two tribes warring together, and each single argument and counter argument is a war aimed merely at ceasing their foes mind, and pillaging all of the worthless filth inside of them and impregnating it with their own conceptions. The simplicity and complexity of power dynamics fills the mind of such a person.


I relate to mine, fwiw, especially the bolded.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> The intent and reasoning as to why I've written this is simply to add a different-ish take on the whole instinctual variant writing style deal. I think that this viewpoint of the instincts shall be more expansive, and abstract.
> 
> Any criticism, or simple aesthetic differences and arousal inside of the mind is gravely appreciated. Is my writing style too pretentious?


It is _different-ish_ and very _abstract_. I wouldn't say your writing style is pretentious but metaphorical or full of analogy. I suppose that kind of writing works for some people but I have difficulty grasping what you're trying to say (because I don't hold the same meanings to those abstractions that you might).

I underlined some of what I mean using your description of sx/sp (which is the stacking I identify with - I don't identify with what you wrote however).



> It is best compared to the attachment of a workaholic. A complete devotion, a pagan alter to which one uses their own sweat and bones as the sacrificial gift of the god that one has complete and total divine sex with. Each day, one's soul is completely melded into the other half themselves, whatever that is at the moment. Always refering to “the me” in them. Rather selfish, but also selfless at the same time. There is always a give and a take, but the giving and taking happens at the same time. Narcissistic, and can be confused with social on some level. There is however no desire to leave a mark, but merely to draw in. Aesthetic about nearly everything, to which there is a sort of shade that they wear all the time. The colors of which might be in flux, fixed or cyclical.


All that means absolutely nothing to me. It requires an association to your metaphors and analogies which I don't have. Many of the words are general and non-specific as well which don't really tell me anything (selfish, selfless, narcissistic, aesthetic). I imagine people who make sense of this style of writing do so by interpreting it through their own associations which to me says that everyone reads something different into it.

I don't mean to be critical. I just wanted to offer some feedback because I didn't see anyone else doing so. Remember this just reflects my own take and preference on things. Someone else may prefer this style of writing and hopefully will offer feedback from that point of view.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I'm very SX, to the point where my other instincts are obscure. I'm not sure of my second stack though at the moment I'm leaning Sx/Sp. I'll bold what I relate to amongst the SX-first stacks.



Sixty Nein said:


> _SX:_ *The sexuality of a person is broadcast in a multitude of ways. Obviously it would be compared to the colors of birds that they slap onto themselves and get attached to. They’re immensely sexual in both physical and abstract manifestations. *Even an asexual sexual orientation can arouse the greatest level of interest in various subjects.* This is not merely a hobby, but a complete melding ritual of the mind. It is where introversion and extroversion lies at its most fractured point. You always get the feeling that you are watching them having sex in some sort of manner, even if there is no physical sexuality in it.*


This whole thing. Ever since I came to the forum, I have been writing about how people tell me there's something "sexual" about me even though I don't wear heels or over-sexualized clothes. I can go out in jeans and a t-shirt with no makeup and messy hair, and I'm told I 'move like a cat' or I'm giving off vibes. As far as I know I stay distant from people and don't flirt or even converse that much. I speak in a whisper, and unless I am lead singer on stage I don't WANT extra unwarranted attention from lots of people. I stare at my SX-target , or long for his attention alone, but I am not someone who is socially attention seeking. In fact, I imagine myself sitting alone amongst a crowd, and "he" sees me by myself. Our eyes lock.. etc. Nobody else interferes.

But still, even though I'm not that outgoing, or attention-seeking , or dressed up sexy, and I have very minimal curves for a woman - my vibes are said to be over-sexed. People know just from watching me move that I'm oversexed. I dress to express who I am, even if that means wearing pajamas and not showering that day. Whatever I feel at the time, my heart is on my sleeve. I can have a very artistic expressive style with loud colors, or a soft vibe, or many other things depending on my mood, though I do have an overall/underlying style that has evolved in many forms over my life. Comfort is very important to me because I need to move freely.. motion, movement, runs from the core. This is probably part of why I look so sexual. I'm very "in my body" and feel every thing, highly HSP and alert to every physical nuance as it relates to my body, but when I move it just "flows."

The introversion/extroversion fracture is absolutely true with me too. I have been saying on the forum all along, I hate that divide because it doesn't apply to me- I'm absolutely both.

I didn't bold the asexual part because my libido applies to everything. Even my guitar or my instruments "turn me on." That doesn't mean I constantly have sex - in fact I've barely touched anyone in years, and I have many chances but I'm fine with not touching anyone, just giving all of myself to my creative work until someone really compels me. But I'm very 'arousable.' Like my mind moves through my hips sometimes. Beauty in the world turns me on. Ideas turn me on. Instruments, works of art. Nothing on earth turns me on more than music.

But in the sense that I'm not "turned on sexually" by most people (at least in the sense that I wouldn't touch them even with a gun to my head), and yet still seem to come off like I am, that would be true.



> *SX/SP:* *It is best compared to the attachment of a workaholic. A complete devotion, a pagan alter to which one uses their own sweat and bones as the sacrificial gift of the god that one has complete and total divine sex with.* *Each day, one's soul is completely melded into the other half themselves, whatever that is at the moment.* Always refering to “the me” in them. *Rather selfish, but also selfless at the same time.* *There is always a give and a take, but the giving and taking happens at the same time. Narcissistic, and can be confused with social on some level. *There is however no desire to leave a mark, but merely to draw in. Aesthetic about nearly everything, to which there is a sort of shade that they wear all the time. The colors of which might be in flux, fixed or cyclical.


This is true especially if the other half of myself is my creative work. However, even in the hottest relationship, after a few months of intense passion runs out, I need a ton of time to myself to focus on my creative work. I cannot be with someone 24/7 longterm, though that might be how I feel for the first few months.

But it has been argued that my creative work is also an SX-passion. I would agree with that..



> *SX/SO:* The devil herself pulls them into a vortex that is clockwise, and it's counterpart. A suicide cult that throws themselves into the ocean from a cliff, their body chunks pierced and violated by the spear like rocks that grind their bodies into lumps of worthless mass to which the eagles eat. It’s a terrible fate of being pierced by gravity into the lungs. Fanatics, lunatics, heretics are what they are, counter-culture or even embodying culture itself. They skin themselves in a variety of tattoos, which broadcast themselves to the world. Each of which personifying the nature of themselves in such an archetype. *Satanists could be compared to them, as they worship themselves and the devil as well. *There is no concept of resources, merely souls to gather and corrupt.


Hmm. The bolded applies. The rest was extremely applicable when I was unhealthy/ traumatized.. in fact this is a great description of what I was like back then, minus the tattoos. I don't think I'm like this now, though.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Dying Acedia said:


> Do you yourself relate to any of these?


I'd relate to the SO/SX, SX/SO and SP. I can't really decide between which. I can't really seem to get a good direct relationship with one particular instinct, as I seem to use multiple ones at the same time, for some reason. I can't really say that I'm last or first in anything at the moment.

As for my actual instinctual variant? I unno, I've mostly gotten Social from most of the people I've asked it to.

@enneathusiast

Narcissism isn't the complete word that I would use, but I got nothing else. I would say that the best way to say it is "Attention seeking" but more than just that. It is something that I believe is more sexual, because there isn't too much of a desire to really "Impact" here and it's mostly focused on the self and their sexual orientated thing. I view the instincts as this; SP = Self and the concrete and spiritual aspects of security and power. SX = Aesthetics, Sensations, Rejection and Attraction. So = Desire to the world of your works, to impact the world and to be a mover of institutions. (by wearing it as your own armor)

Somewhat unrelated here is that I think that the Sexual person can be tied to a group, that is what the SX/SO as being more "Submissive" means in this context. A follower is someone who merely joins a group for security. Those types go far and beyond even that. As I think that might be a potential area of confusion there.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Your sx/sp description is good and coincides a lot with how I see it as well, though I largely feel just sexual because I do not understand the self-pres instinct at all as in knowing what it would be like to orient yourself towards it, nor do I really understand the social, suggesting I have a weak attachment to both. 

As for the whole sx doms coming off as sexual, I don't know how well it applies to me. I know that people tend to find me very intense or different in terms of energy though. Sexual in almost the literal sense isn't quite what would immediately come to mind, however. I do however seem to operate almost like a vortex, pulling people in through some odd magnetism I am largely unaware I possess. It doesn't matter what I do but I cannot hide myself. People know who I am and I can't go unnoticed even in scenarios where I try to do so. People always have an opinion of me whether I like to or not.

So I suppose you are correct in how sx has an affect but it doesn't seek to create impact as much as sx pulls in rather than pulling towards like so does, and sp would pull away from.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

@Sixty Nein just commenting briefly on this for now. Overall, I like it; it's a good perspective and a bit different from the usual humdrum. I'm a bit busy however, so just a quick note on this one part. Bolded the parts that apply and strikethroughs of the parts that I personally wouldn't put in:



Sixty Nein said:


> *SP:* Series of mathematics calculate inside of their minds, a complex web that structures into a singular fine point. *In essence there is always a hunger to them. Not with the aim to become one with their meal, but to simply devour it completely*. The most enlightened human being, you can always sense a form of beyond animal complexity which is finely point to a singular goal, *The Self, the highest being to which no man can compare.* Desiring nothing more than to cast aside their baser instincts, they seek to become a spiritual monk. Reading scriptures in the dank pit that is where they dwell. Their view on the immediate reality of things is always that of an escape. *However they are still prisoners of their own needs. The most pragmatic sort of individual, even the unity of spirit is something that can be calculated in some manifestation or the othe*r.


I like this description. The idea of hunger or calculating benefits/risks sounds about right, for me. It doesn't mean I don't take risks, per se, but there is a "what's in it for me" sort of... selfishness? I tend to take into account that Sp instinct tends to be occupied with, well, itself... as you said The Self (both self-preservation and self-indulgence, whether mental or physical). I value individual autonomy (i.e., "let me do things on my own") very greatly. I wouldn't say "enlightened" however; that's a bit too strong for my tastes. More like you say later about pragmaticism, grounded and realistic. 

I would say my mental and physical spaces do have a... almost religious aspect to them. "Me time" is sacred and while this often translates to alone time, it's more I guess about control over my own affairs (i.e., not having to give myself over to social or personal obligation). I like my time to be, well, mine.



> Their view on the immediate reality of things is always that of an escape.


Hm. this part. It depends on what that reality is. If it's my reality, then of course I want it to last forever... like a mental sanctuary, it can be a good book, a good meal, a feeling or state of mind, whatever. It is particularly true when I'm forced to give myself over to other people, do favors for them that chew into my own time, etc.. I admit it's selfish, but I sorta think if everyone minded their own business, then things would be much simpler.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Of all the descriptions I relate more to the social and self-pres ones (not in the so/sp combo) and I oddly relate to so/sx and some of the sp/sx. I said oddly because I don't relate to the sexual instinct and their two expressions (sx, sx/so, sx/sp). I'll bold the parts I relate to the most, the ones I feel the most drawn to. Ah, btw, your descriptions are great, I like them.



> SO: The social style of communication often involves an act that has the *affect of something being channeled somehow*, their corporal form is merely a conduit to which their bodies act. Of course the individual filters the message from the god above them and channels their words into a sort of evocation of the gods. The manifestations of this can be intellectual, spiritual, moral or whatever. What matters here is that they are *trying to broadcast themselves to the world in their speaking*. It is not the same as being extroverted however, but a social introvert *can more easily mask their own subjectivity What I interpret with this is that I speak in a all-encompassing manner, I try to cover more, be more general, lock myself in the highest tower and see it all from there. An overseer perspective. That's the intention, I don't mean to assume that I am succeeding at it; it's definitely something I idealize. Pure neutrality.*





> SO/SX: A spiraling pit that is both counterclockwise and not so. The sensation here would be, the need to press yourself against someone and overwhelm them in their own totality. It is like BEING godlike, instead of serving it. It is being the artist, in which *one has a need to infect the world with their own sort of mental sickness*. Counter to the Social/Self Presentational type in that one's libido is not discharged but orientated towards affecting others. A hammer strikes into your heart, and you kneel down before them. *Two tribes warring together, and each single argument and counter argument is a war aimed merely at ceasing their foes mind, and pillaging all of the worthless filth inside of them and impregnating it with their own conceptions. I don't really know what exactly you meant by this but I related to this part a lot, I see this as part of my brain warring the other, each one trying to convince the other. Maybe I relate because I am a 6. *The simplicity and complexity of power dynamics fills the mind of such a person.





> SP: *Series of mathematics calculate inside of their minds, a complex web that structures into a singular fine point. In essence there is always a hunger to them. *Not with the aim to become one with their meal, but to simply devour it completely. The most enlightened human being, you can always sense a form of beyond animal complexity which is finely point to a singular goal, *The Self, the highest being to which no man can compare. *Desiring nothing more than to cast aside their baser instincts, they seek to become a spiritual monk. Reading scriptures in the dank pit that is where they dwell. *Their view on the immediate reality of things is always that of an escape. However they are still prisoners of their own needs. The most pragmatic sort of individual*, even the unity of spirit is something that can be calculated in some manifestation or the other.





> SP/SX: This is the type of human being that is innately aware of the fact that they are an animal. Completely abandoning all sense of humanness, they scavenge the earth with archaic writings across their bodies. You can always feel the *basic thinking style that cuts to the chase.* A minimalist to the bone, they seek nothing more than to suckle everything inside of them, *their teeth sinking into the flesh meat of things even without substance. *They are completely out of bounds of the cyclist thinking of others, and their mind has the true “Law of Chaos” in them. *They generally react in the moment without flinching. There is always a goal, but the goal is more of a symbol than a destination. *They grasp at nothing more than this holy ideal that they seek as true, and they are devotedly religious in the pursuit of such a divine essence.





> SP/SO: When one thinks of man, what do they see? *Man is the animal that gets up in the morning and works until they are back into the homes they reside in.* They might have family, friends and other people that watch over them and they watch them in return. This sort of man could be thought of it like that. However, like the overall religiousness of the self preservation instinct in the highest form. *These types of people find that their work is with that of the world itself. *They sacrifice themselves in order to save themselves from the mass of violent desires around them. A complete abandonment of anything outside of to build things, any sort of grand vision is direct to the collective self that is the world. *They see humanity in themselves, *and seeks to direct the world in their own vision.


I was thinking about it and so/sx sounds more like a wet dream to me, like a fantasy. I say I relate to it because it's difficult for me to separate myself from my desire center, even if I am repined by the idea of being delusional. I relate to the sp ones the most and that makes sense.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I didn't connect with the SP/SO descriptions. :'(


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

*SX/SP:* It is best compared to the attachment of a workaholic. A complete devotion, a pagan alter to which one uses their own sweat and bones as the sacrificial gift of the god that one has complete and total divine sex with. Each day, one's soul is completely melded into the other half themselves, whatever that is at the moment. Always refering to “_the me_” in them. Rather selfish, but also selfless at the same time. There is always a give and a take, but the giving and taking happens at the same time. Narcissistic, and can be confused with social on some level. There is however no desire to leave a mark, but merely to draw in. Aesthetic about nearly everything, to which there is a sort of shade that they wear all the time. The colors of which might be in flux, fixed or cyclical.​
This is the second thread of yours that I have come by. I must say, there is something almost invigorating about your take on the Enneagram. 
There is more light in your descriptions, than most others. The manner of expression isn't of my usual reading preference(s), but I definitely appreciate what you have done here. Your approach is melodic.

I have highlighted some (most) of your sx/sp description, to applaud your movement through the stacking pair that draws out aspects which are not typically covered. I look forward to more of your delivery.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Marlowe said:


> I didn't connect with the SP/SO descriptions. :'(


To be honest that was sort of a tricky one to get a handle on, I didn't know what to do with it. I would say the contrast between the SP/SO from SO/SP is that it's an intense focus on improving various group dynamics having it to suit it to your own needs, versus the opposite of that. I can't deny that it's my weakest description there, as I sort of got my metaphors confused with the SO/SP one. It's like I got something, and I know its there. Yet I fucked it up and it doesn't make too much sense. I also didn't really proof read it too well. So I'm sorry, I just couldn't find something that would really get to the core of that type stacking. 

I hope everything else is fine though.



onyxbrain said:


> This is the second thread of yours that I have come by. I must say, there is something almost invigorating about your take on the Enneagram.
> There is more light in your descriptions, than most others. The manner of expression isn't of my usual reading preference(s), but I definitely appreciate what you have done here. Your approach is melodic.
> 
> I have highlighted some (most) of your sx/sp description, to applaud your movement through the stacking pair that draws out aspects which are not typically covered. I look forward to more of your delivery.


I've thought of my descriptions as being more ethereal than light specifically. That is a tad bit more specific as it's more ghostly, archaic and serious than light. wonder what exactly makes you think my approach is "light", it's probably how verbose it was? I'm also curious as to how my descriptions are invigorating, though it is quite nice to see that I was able to get into how the various stackings work.


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Sixty Nein said:


> I've thought of my descriptions as being more ethereal than light specifically. That is a tad bit more specific as it's more ghostly, archaic and serious than light. wonder what exactly makes you think my approach is "light", it's probably how verbose it was? I'm also curious as to how my descriptions are invigorating, though it is quite nice to see that I was able to get into how the various stackings work.


I did not mean "light", as in airy. 
Although, now I can see that wasn't the best choice of word, given what I was intending to communicate. 
When I said light, I was referring to the visual form of light- not so much the quality, which I see as more consistent with the ideas of sheer and pastel. Powerful, pure, affecting, otherworldly (ethereal, as you mentioned)- like the sun, revealing our world, from outside of our world (but as a vital force in our universe).

I found it very luminous, radiant. The subject was illuminated by your approach and through writing. Your descriptions are stripped down, but not "to the basics"; they go to a much deeper, untouchable level-- the realm of the inner psyche. The style of your descriptions seems almost native of the inner psyche; whereas most material on the subject dim it, through communication that reads as human translation of the psyche. Your descriptions are both pure and powerful.

This was just my interpretation, and opinion, of your descriptions and writing-style. 
If it does not match your own, then do not mind my input.


----------

